# Identificacion de las 3 patas de un laser



## gca (Mar 13, 2008)

Tengo un laser de lectora de CD de pc y quiciera saber con un tester cual de las 3 patas es el negativo y el positivo devido a que es un diodo y con la polaridad invertida no funciona y no se si puede romperse.

Gracias


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

A lo mejor esto te ayuda:


----------



## gca (Mar 13, 2008)

Observe tu dibujo, pero cuando medi con el tester, puse el rojo en el que tu dibujo dice no use y el negro en el medio y me tiro continuidad por lo q el no use es el + y el del medio - o me equiboco? el dibujo es siempre asi la asignacion?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

No, el dibujo puede estar erroneo, no lo he comprovado. Si has hallado ya por ti mismo los polos hazte caso a ti, no estoy seguro de que todos los diodos tengan el mismo patillaje. De todas formas yo he trabajado con esos diodos y si les metes corrientes muy bajas no los quemas y puedes detectar su polaridad (solo hay 6 combinaciones posibles, una de ellas enciende el diodo).


----------



## gca (Mar 13, 2008)

Muchas gracias, por lo q escribi antes de como lo verifique tendria que estar correcto lo q puse no?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

el pin "no use" suele ir conectado al encapsulado metalico del diodo, en ocasiones suele ir conectado a masa, por lo que no tengo ni idea, tendrias que comprobar que la continuidad no te la dio porque el pin "no use" era tambien masa. ya te he dicho, solo hay 6 conbinaciones, puedes deducir por ti mismo.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 13, 2008)

Tené mucho cuidado "jugando" con ese tipo de lasers, porque son muy potentes y te pueden dejar ciego, no es joda. El problema con los lasers de CD es que son infrarrojos, osea que la luz que emiten no la ves, pero ESTÁ. Y si te da en un ojo vos no te vas a dar cuenta pero te puede llegar a dejar ciego o con serios problemas en la vista. 

El pinout es el siguiente y en la mayoría de los casos es el mismo (salvo por ejemplo el de la playstation 1 que es un encapsulado raro que además trae los fotodiodos integrados en el laser... pero es un caso raro).







Si lo que querés es hacer funcionar el laser basta con mandarle 5v a travez de una resistencia de 100Ohm, con lo que lo alimentamos con 50mA que deberían ser suficientes, entre los terminales 3 y 1, respetando la polaridad. 
Se utilizan casi como un led, solo que con más corriente.

El terminal que queda aparte es un fotodiodo que se utiliza para monitorear la emisión laser y así emitir siempre la misma potencia. Con un par de amplificador operacionales podés hacer un ciruito simple con un diodo laser que emita siempre la misma potencia, sin importar la vida del laser (hasta sierto punto, claro).

Ah, y meolvidaba, te recomiendo que si lo vas a usar fuera del lugar donde está originalmente uses algún tipo de disipador (ya que calientan mucho y se pueden estropear) y que uses opticas adecuadas.



Salu2!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 14, 2008)

que usos se le pueden dar a este tipo de laser?.

en mi taller tengo bastante, y pues los tiro,  jejeje.. 

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Gracias por la aclaracion DriX, armandolopezmx, segun el tipo, si el puntero es rojo y no infrarojo, con varios y un pic te puedes hacer un display laser.


----------



## gca (Mar 14, 2008)

Dirx muy buena esplicacion pero me podrias postear la imagen en otro formato como jpeg porq no la puedo ver.

Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 14, 2008)

Listo, ahora creo que se va a ver bien la imagen.

Para los lasers infrarrojos no sé que utilidad pueda llegar a haber, pero para los rojos (de DVD) hay muchas. Por ejemplo punteros lasers de 300mW  pueden prender fuego cosas con eso  8) , proyectores laser, etc.


Salu2!


----------



## Gabf (Mar 14, 2008)

No entiendo el diagrama... que es PD LD? como lo alimento? (justamente hoy compre un laser de 5mw rojo ... bastante caro por cierto... 25 pesos argentinos)


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 15, 2008)

Hemp gracias por tu respuesta. 
Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero me surgieron mas dudas viendo mas respuestas de este tema..

Los laser's de los que estamos hablando son los que vienen en los lectores de cd,  ya sea de computadora, o de modulares caseros   como el kss-213 de sony.   y que tanta distancia llegaria el rayo de luz?. gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 15, 2008)

Depende mucho de las condiciones climaticas! Pero estos artilujios son bastantes potentes, no creo que tengas problema en sobrepasar los 500 m en una noche clara!


----------



## gca (Mar 15, 2008)

Muchas gracias por responder a mi pregunta


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 15, 2008)

Podrías llegar muy lejos, el tema es que como dije, son INFRARROJOS, no vas a ver la luz 

Te traduzco la parte del dibujo que está en inglés:

1. Anodo del Diodo Laser
2. Anodo del Foto Diodo
3. Comun


Por lo demás se utiliza como un LED pero con unos 50mA.
Igual recomiendo hacer una fuente de corriente constante con algun operacional monitoreando el foto diodo para tener siempre la misma emisión laser.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 15, 2008)

He testeado el laser de cd que tengo y me dió el siguiente resultado :

Será que está quemado el diodo laser ? Y solo me mide la del foto diodo, esa sería mi conclusión
Otra pregunta el laser de un dvd tiene la misma nomenclatura?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 15, 2008)

Si los de DVD son iguales. Y puede ser que con un tester normal no lo puedas medir, habría que ver que tensión de barrera tiene el diodo laser. No tiene algún numero o algo para buscar su datasheet? Si encontrás postealo.
Lo que podés hacer es aplicarle corriente al diodo laser (50mA@5v, no más) y medir la emisión con el fotodiodo. Otra cosa que podés hacer que es MUUUUUUUUYYYYY peligrosa es con el diodo laser con corriente (emitiendo) apagar la luz de la habitación y observar el laser, tenés que ver una luz muuuuuyy debil roja (esto es porque lo podemos ver pero muuuuuuyyy poco, en realidad esa pequeña lucesita que vemos es MUUUUYYY fuerte y nos puede dejar ciegos), pero esto te puede dejar ciego asique no te lo recomiendo. Ah, y si podés comprate unos anteojos para trabajar con lasers.

Es raro que esté quemado el diodo laser si no lo han tocado (por ejemplo el pequeño preset que esta cerca del laser, NO hay que tocarlo jamás, con eso lo podés quemar).

Te adjunto un par de imagenes y un PDF que te pueden ser útiles.
Product Guide de Toshiba con algo sobre Diodos Laser.

Otra Product Guide de Toshiba con algo sobre Diodos Laser.



Salu2!


----------



## Gabf (Mar 15, 2008)

disculpen la ignorancia, pero si no conecto el otro terminal que pasa? o sea como quedaria un laser NO constante?

un terminal y masa generan la luz y el otro ? 

Saludos


----------



## gca (Mar 15, 2008)

DriX el driver laser que pusiste ,¿que diferencia hay que si lo conectara directo a las pilas mediante una resistencia para obtener los 50mA?
 ¿Como mido la emision con el fotodiodo?


----------



## gca (Mar 15, 2008)

Me olvidaba el laser no tiene ningun codigo ni nada escrito. :S


----------



## Gabf (Mar 15, 2008)

acabo de probar el laser... yo me lo compre no lo saque de ningun equipo. 

y resulta que esta sucio o algo asi y entonces me proyecta unos circulitos raros... como lo limpio para que me de nada mas que un punto? Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Le pusiste algún tipo de óptica al laser? porque a la mayoría hay que ponerle alguna optica para que salga bien el haz. He visto tipos que le sacan el diodo laser a los clásicos punteros de jugete de 3$ y en su lugar le adaptan el diodo laser de una grabadora de dvd y consiguen punteros laser mortales 
Y sino puede ser que lo hayas pasado de corriente y se haya estropeado. El problema con pasarlo de corriente puede ser que sea que se te queme el diodo laser, o que se deforme internamente y ya no cumpla su funcion de laser al emitir luz en forma espontanea (como un led o una lampara normal, hacia todas direcciones y con diferentes longitudes de onda y sin polarizar...) en vez de ser luz coherente (osea, como un laser. Esto es: Un haz de luz de una misma longitud de onda, en fase, monocromática y polarizada.). Pero ya me estoy metiendo mucho en teoría y es tarde y estoy cansado waaaaaaa (con voz de niño llorón jajaj).

Otra cosa que puede ser es que no le estés aplicando la corriente necesaria al diodo laser. Los diodos laser tienen una curva especial de salida que dice que al principio emiten luz espontanea, y luego cruza un umbral y empiezan a emitir luz coherente (que es lo que necesitamos). Esto es en función de la corriente que le apliquemos.
Te adjunto unas imagenes para que te des una idea. Pero te advierto que esto cambia con TODOS los lasers, no es que porque en ese grafico dice que a los 30mA empieza a emitir luz coherente en tu diodo sea así, esa información solo te la puede dar el fabricante/proveedor del diodo o lo podés obtener vos por mediciones y experimentos. Yo propuse una corriente de 50mA para los diodos de lectoras de CD porque sé que es una corriente que no va a dañar al diodo laser y en la mayoría de los casos alcanza para emitir un haz laser de luz coherente. Pero si tu diodo es comprado no sabría decirte que corriente debés aplicarle para un correcto funcionamiento. Puede ser que lo hayas estropeado por sobrecorriente y por eso emite mal la luz o que no le estés aplicando suficiente corriente.




			
				KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> DriX el driver laser que pusiste ,¿que diferencia hay que si lo conectara directo a las pilas mediante una resistencia para obtener los 50mA?
> ¿Como mido la emision con el fotodiodo?



No hay absolutamente ninguna diferencia. Simplemente tiré la opción de hacer el driver porque es una opción más elegante. Pero si simplemente usas 2 de las patas del laser con una resistencia para limitar la corriente debería funcionar. Ya lo dije, en ese sentido son como un led de más corriente.



			
				Gabf dijo:
			
		

> disculpen la ignorancia, pero si no conecto el otro terminal que pasa? o sea como quedaria un laser NO constante?
> 
> un terminal y masa generan la luz y el otro ?
> 
> Saludos



Primero, no saber no es ser ignorante, es simplemente eso, no saber (valga la redundancia). Y preguntando demostrás que no sos ignorante y que querés aprender. NADIE nace aprendiendo.
Dicho lo cual procedo a responder tu pregunta   
No pasa absolutamente nada si no conectás el otro terminal. Es un fotodiodo integrado al encapsulado para monitorear la emisión laser y asi poder hacer un driver que al saber cuanta emisión hay pueda enviar más o menos corriente al laser y mantener una emisión constante. Pero bueh, esto no creo que te importe mucho 
El otro terminal se utiliza como cualquier otro fotodiodo del mundo. Y el otro, es el diodo laser, que ya les dije que con solo limitarle la corriente con una simple resistencia ya lo tienen funcionando.


PD: Me mata la curiosidad! Para qué cuernos quieren un laser infrarojo si no lo pueden ver?!?!?!   



Salu2!


PD2: Espero no haberme olvidado de nada/nadie. Por ahora creo que me voy a dormir. Suerte!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Muy buena respuesta pero olvidaste mi 2da pregunta . ¿Como mido la emision con el fotodiodo?, ¿se usa el tester?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena respuesta pero olvidaste mi 2da pregunta . ¿Como mido la emision con el fotodiodo?, ¿se usa el tester?



Te respondí acá, solo que no fui muy explicito grácias a mi sueño (eran las 6am ya jajajja):



			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> El otro terminal se utiliza como cualquier otro fotodiodo del mundo. Y el otro, es el diodo laser, que ya les dije que con solo limitarle la corriente con una simple resistencia ya lo tienen funcionando.



Lo unico que tenés que hacer es polarizarlo inversamente como cualquier fotodiodo.
Te adjunto una imagen para que te des una idea.
Probalo con una fuente de unos 5v y una R de 10k y andá probando.
La corriente que pase por el amperimetro será proporcional a la emisión laser.
Es un circuito muy básico pero dejo en manos de tu imaginación hacer algo más interesante con estas bases, y sino cualquier duda chiflá!   
Ah, y no te olvidés, polarizalo inversamente al fotodiodo, que sino se va a comportar como un diodo normal!



Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias el laser lo voy a hacer funcionar con 4,5 volt que equivalen a 3 pilas en serie y le pondre una resistencia de 100 Ohm ,¿con eso andaria bien no? Una ves conectado el laser lo pruvevo con el circuito que me mandaste ,¿funciona si le pongo 4,5volt y la resistencia de 10KOhm?
 Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Debería funcionar, todo depende del fotodiodo, pero por lo menos un poco la aguja del amperimetro tiene que mover.
Y lo de usar 3 pilas... Son 50mA, a ver cuanto te duran las pilas! 


PD: Para qué querés el laser infrarrojo? Tengo mucha curiosidad jeje


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Si las pilas no creo q duren mucho  , y lo del laser infrarrojo en realidad porq era el laser que tenia ahora (el de CD) por lo que pregunte sobre ese pero pienso usar uno de dvd q se puede apreciar el rayo laser. 
 Otra preguntita  ¿Cuanto me tiene q marcar el amperimetro para darme cuenta su buen funcionamiento (el de CD) que es el que no se ve?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Si las pilas no creo q duren mucho  , y lo del laser infrarrojo en realidad porq era el laser que tenia ahora (el de CD) por lo que pregunte sobre ese pero pienso usar uno de dvd q se puede apreciar el rayo laser.
> Otra preguntita  ¿Cuanto me tiene q marcar el amperimetro para darme cuenta su buen funcionamiento (el de CD) que es el que no se ve?



Hacé lo siguiente:
Medí la corriente del fotodiodo SIN el laser prendido.
Volvé a medirla con el laser prendido.
Si la aguja se mueve aunque sea un poco, tenés emisión laser.
Después, si querés que se mueva un poco más la aguja, podés achicar un poco la R pero hasta cierto punto. Después podés poner un op-amp para tenér más ganancia en el fotodiodo.
Pero si lo que te interesa es saber si emite o no con eso alcanza.

Tambien podés usar los fotodiodos que están en el pick-up. Son varios agrupados, fijate que apuntandoles con el laser y polarizandolos en inversa como el anterior, tambien podés obtener una lectura. Sin muchas complicaciones tendrías un Fotometro Laser  8)


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Pregunte cuanto me tendria que marcar porque tengo un tester digital sin aguja ,me dijiste que prendido y apagado deve variar el valor. ¿Cuanto aprox me tendria q variar el valor apagado de prendido?

A me olvide apagado me tira 650, prendido no lo he probado aun.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

No lo sé, es totalmente relativo. Pero con que varíe un poco ya es señal de que hay emisión de luz.

"650" qué? 650mA?

PD: Y dale che, probá de prenderlo a ver que pasa! Resistencia, pilas y a ver jajjajaj. Se nota que estoy ansioso?
Cuando prendí mi primer laser casi dejo ciego a todo el mundo porque lo andaba mostrando por ahi prendido


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Jajajajaja estoy en eso , estoy buscando una resistencia de 100 Ohm y una de 1 kOhm para probarlo con tu circuito ,no da ir a comprar 2 resistencias , aparte es Domingo. En cuanto las encuentre te digo si deje ciego a alguien  Jajaj

Encontré una de 149 Ohm que con 5 volt serían 33 mA , funcionara bien con esos valores al menos para probarlo hasta que consiga una de 100 Ohm. ¿Cual es la intensidad mínima y máxima permitida?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Es totalmente relativo al laser que tengas. Puede ser que funcione o puede ser que no alcanze para cruzar el umbral y va a salir luz espontanea en vez de coherente. Osea, no va a salir en forma de laser sino que como si fuera un led. Pero puede ser que funcione. Emitir luz va a emitir. De ultima no tenés una fuente de 7.5v? Si tenés playstation usa una fuente de 7.5v.
Sino una de 12 o 15, y te digo como hacer que un 7805 regule a 7.5 y vas a tener 50mA.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Tengo una de 6 v alcanza?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Y, vas a tener un poquito más de corriente, 40mA. Mejor que 35mA son jaja.
Probá y decí los resultados. Dale che! jajaj estoy impaciente


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Los 6 volt no le hacen nada al diodo laser?y para el circuito de pruba?Encontre una resistencia de 75 Ohms pero da 66mA


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Mandale la R de 75Ohm con los 5v que no va a pasar nada.

Y no, los 6v no son muy significativos, lo que importa más que nada es la corriente, como en los leds.
Y para el circuito de prueba 5 o 6v no hacen diferencia tampoco.

Eso si, si vas a usar la R de 75Ohm usá la fuente de 5v porque la de 6v ya sería mucho. Estaríamos hablando de una corriente de 80mA que ya podría ser peligrosa para el laser. Pero con 66mA no debería pasar nada.


Salu2!

PD: DAAAAAAAAALE CHEEEEEEE jajaj probalo!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok  ya desueldo la resistencia y armo el circuito ,cuando lo termin te digo si me keme ajjaaj


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Dale! Si podés sacarle una foto o algo mejor!


Salu2!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Joe, con la tonteria del infrarrojo me habeis echo romper un lector que tenia por ahi... asi que ahora apechugais y me quitais dudas . A ver, se me ocurren 3 cosas:
1- mechero sin gas 
2- pistola para putear pajaros 
3- telefono laser

Para lo cual ¿puedo encender un cigarro con 50mW de IR? ¿Puedo dejar ciega a una paloma a 10m con 50mW de IR? ¿la llubia me jodera mucho la idea del telefono?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Joe, con la tonteria del infrarrojo me habeis echo romper un lector que tenia por ahi... asi que ahora apechugais y me quitais dudas . A ver, se me ocurren 3 cosas:
> 1- mechero sin gas
> 2- pistola para putear pajaros
> 3- telefono laser
> ...



*Mechero sin gas:* Mmmm... No sé si con 50mW alcanzará, habría que ver para que usos. Con un diodo laser de una grabadora de dvd si podés prender muchas cosas 

*Pistola para putear pajaros:* Supongo que apuntarle a una paloma en el ojo la puede llegar a joder bastante 
Pero no me imagino una forma práctica de apuntarle con algo que no ves a algo tan chico como ser el ojo de una paloma que debe medir algo de 4 o 5mm

*Teléfono laser:* Ese tipo de cosas ya se pueden hacer con los punteros laser de 1mW que salen 1 dolar.  Lo que cambiaría sería el alcance por los mW.
Y la lluvia, se me ocurre que si y que no jajja. Puede ser que se distorcione un poco, pero creo que más de eso no. Sería cosa de probar.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Esta es la conexion que hice:


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Creo que hay una pequeña confusion! Hay unos que emplean infrarojos y otros una onda visible (rojo intenso).. Lo digo por experiencia: tomé uno de un DVD y le coloque una resistencia de 120 ohm de limitadora! Por eso fue que di la aproximacion de la distancia!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Cual es la confucion?, es un laser de CD. ¿Esta bien la conexión que mostre?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Esta es la conexion que hice:



NOOO jajaj, te dije como 80 veces que el fotodiodo lo polarizés en INVERSA. Lo tenías conectado al revés.
Lo tenés que poner así:



(Y vas a tener que poner OTRA fuente para la parte del fotodíodo, sino hacés un corto)



			
				KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Cual es la confucion?, es un laser de CD. ¿Esta bien la conexión que mostre?



La conexión está mal (usá la que te acabo de pasar). Pero en definitiva para un laser de CD y DVD es la misma. Lo que puede variar es la corriente que le tenés que entregar. Lo que te pasé yo es especialmente para tu laser infrarrojo de CD.

Salu2!


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Decia lo de confusion xq lei varias cientos de veces en este post lo de los diodos emiten solo infrarojo


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Menos mal que no lo conecte jejej.
Gracias por aclararme esa gran confucion


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

No creo que hubiera pasado nada de todas formas. Con una R de 1k y 5v le hubieran pasado 5mA en directa que no creo que le hubieran afectado mucho.

*Anthony:* Aclaré varias veces que el diodo laser de los CDs emite en infrarrojo y que no es visible  Los de DVD si se ven y es un color rojo muy fuerte.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Acabo de medir con el tester (sin conectar el laser) y no me marca nada en la opcion amperimetro,es dijital mi tester o sea 0.00 marca


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

En qué escala lo pusiste el tester?
El mío por ejemplo tiene: 10A, 2A, 200mA, 20mA, 2mA, 200µA, 20µA
Probá en la escala de 200mA, si no mide nada, probá en 20mA. Ya en 2mA no creo que sea necesario, pero de ultima podrías probar. Si es un tester no muuuy barato no pasa nada en ponerlo en 2mA y pasarlo. (Al mío una vez lo puse en la parte de medir continuidad [la que hace el pitidito cuando unis los dos terminales] y me puse a medir los 220VCA de la red eléctrica . Hizo un pitidito "piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii" y no se quemó ni nada )

Fijate tambien que las puntas del tester estén bien puestas. Normalmente hay que cambiarlas de posición para medir amperaje.


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

ajajaj ya se cual es el problema insolucionable. Mi tester no es muy buieno que digamos y la unica opcion es 10A lo que seria una escala muy grande para lo que tengo q medir :S.
Otra manera hay?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Tenés un vumetro de esos que se usaban en las radios o los que se usan en los amplificador, consolas y eso?
Un miliamperimetro?
Algo?
Sino hacé algo así como lo que adjunto. No va a ser perfecto pero tendría que funcionar. Usalo en una escala baja de Tension DC. La resistencia de 10 Ohm podés cambiarla y probar diferentes valores.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Conecté el laser y lo probé, le puse una hoja de papel en frente y de muy cerca se aprecia un punto rojo pero al centimetro se observa una luz débil ,creo que es por la resistencia de 75 Ohms y 5 V que me da 66mA. Anda al menos . ¿Esta  bien que funcione como un led pero no ilumine casi nada?


----------



## Gabf (Mar 16, 2008)

La idea es que no ilumine nada al ser infrarojo pero como dijieron apagando la luz capaz legas a ver el haz ... Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> A no 66mA estoy dandole con la resistencia de 75 Ohms y 5 v ,¿esta bien q funcione como un led pero no ilumine casi nada?



Estás teniendo en cuenta que tu laser es infrarrojo y en realidad no deberías ver nada no? jajajaj
Ves un poquito porque un poco se alcanza a ver, pero está muy al borde del espectro visible asique no se ve muy bien.

Y yo probaría poniendole algún tipo de lente. No tenés uno de esos punteros laser baratos? le sacás el diodo laser que trae y le ponés el tuyo! Eh visto que mucha gente hace así!.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Si se que es infrarrojo,pero se ve con la luz de la habitacion prendida hasta una distancia de 1 cm del objetivo luego ya no , lo unico que me quedo de un puntero laser que tenia es solo la punta que se cambiaba creo que es la parte que tiene el lente justo.
Otra cosa el laser no parece tener tanta potencia ,yo los que eh visto que ahn hecho prendian fosforos este no lo hace ,¿Por que puede ser?, ¿por la falta del lente?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Sep, le tenés que poner una lente. Buscate un punterito laser de esos de 3 pesos y desarmalo!
En once deben estar menos de 3 pesos!
Tambien influye la corriente, pero para saber cuanta corriente le tenés que dar tenés que poder ver el haz (para no usar instrumentación de la nasa jajaja). La idea consiste en aplicarle corriente con un regulador de corriente e ir subiendo de a poco observando el haz. Cuando el haz se hace HAZ (osea, se hace un puntito en vez de ser difuso) ESA es la corriente que tenés que usar, ya que ahí es donde cruzaste el umbral del laser y ahi va a prender cosas supuestamente. Pero un de CD no sé si prenderá cosas... No te podés conseguir una grabadora o de ultima una lectora de DVD que no te sirva? En mercadolibre se consiguen baratitas, capáz que 5 o 10 pesos o menos! Yo me compre una videocasetera JVC funcionando a 11$! Solo que expulsaba el cassete cuando se lo introducías


----------



## gca (Mar 16, 2008)

Jaajajaja ,si igual este laser de cd era mas que nada para informaciónrmarme del tema de los laser ,pienso usar uno de dvd que se ve el haz ,un amigo tiene como 4 lectoras de dvd q no le sirven y me las va a dar y ahi le saco probecho 

Ah me olvidaba con lo de un regulador de corriente para ir viendo el punto justo, te referis ah este circuito? ,¿Pierde rendimiento el laser o usaria igual su maxima potencia?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

mmmmm yo de ese circuito no confiaría mucho que digamos  

Estirate un poquito más y comprate un LM317 que sabés que va a funcionar bien 
Te adjunto un driver que hice  (Te pongo las imagenes y los archivos de Eagle)



PD: Che no me regalarías un Laser de DVD? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gabf (Mar 17, 2008)

Los laser de lectora de dvd creo que no hacen haz de luz... tienen que ser los laser de copiadora de dvd... Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Los laser de lectora de dvd creo que no hacen haz de luz... tienen que ser los laser de copiadora de dvd... Saludos





			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Un *láser* _(Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation, Amplificación de Luz por Emisión Estimulada de Radiación)_ es un dispositivo que utiliza un efecto de la mecánica cuántica, la emisión inducida o estimulada, para generar un *haz* de luz coherente de un medio adecuado y con el tamaño, la forma y la pureza controlados.



Si es un laser, produce un haz  
Qué diferencia hay si es de una grabadora o de una lectora?!?! Un haz de luz va a producir...


----------



## gca (Mar 17, 2008)

Drix tengo dos preuntas de tu circuito:
1ra El voltaje es confuso una dice 9 v y otra parte 4.5v ¿Cual es el correcto?
2da Cuales son los valores de r1 ,r2 ¿Es un preset? y el capasitor 1


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Drix tengo dos preuntas de tu circuito:
> 1ra El voltaje es confuso una dice 9 v y otra parte 4.5v ¿Cual es el correcto?
> 2da Cuales son los valores de r1 ,r2 ¿Es un preset? y el capasitor 1



jaja es que en el EAGLE no hay batería de 4.5v asique puse una de 9v y le cambié el valor. Solo que en el PCB dice 9v todavia  Pero el valor correcto es 4.5v como me pediste vos.

Y con respecto a lo otro, me acabo de dar cuenta de que me olvidé de poner los valores de los componentes   

R1: Preset de 100 Ohm (Si es posible de 1W o 1/2W para no ver fuegos artificiales  )
R2: 15 Ω 1W
C1: 47µF
IC1: LM317T



Cualquier duda avisá!


Salu2!


----------



## Gabf (Mar 17, 2008)

no se donde decia que las lectoras de dvd tienen infrarojo, en cambio las grabadoras tienen laser rojo... Saludos


----------



## gca (Mar 17, 2008)

Jajajaj muchas gracias.
Cuanto decis que puedan durar 3 pilas?, con 6 volt funcionaria bien con los mismos valores? para poder usarlo tmb con una fuente de 6 volt. ¿Es cuestion de corregirle la posiion al preset?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> no se donde decía que las lectoras de dvd tienen infrarrojo, en cambio las grabadoras tienen láser rojo... Saludos




Sin ofender pero eso es una gran aberración.
Los CDs, ya sean grabadores o lectores, usan infrarrojos.
Los DVDs, ya sean grabadores o lectores, usan luz roja. Los pickups de DVD tienen normalmente o 2 diodos láser separados (uno rojo y el otro infrarrojo, para funcionar en CD y en DVD) o los dos en un encapsulado.


Salu2!



			
				KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Jajajaj muchas gracias.
> Cuanto decís que puedan durar 3 pilas?, con 6 volt funcionaria bien con los mismos valores? para poder usarlo también con una fuente de 6 Volt. ¿Es cuestión de corregirle la posición al preset ?



3 pilas, suponiendo que sean alcalinas con una capacidad de 500mAh y que el regulador de corriente tenga una eficiencia del 100% deberían durar 10 hs.
Ahora, volviendo a la realidad, supongo que no más de 3 horas 

Para utilizarlo en 6 V tendrías que retocar el preset.

Te paso a explicar cómo hacer para conseguir un punto optimo de ajuste de la corriente para el laser:

Ponés el preset a su máxima resistencia. Le mandás alimentación al regulador.
Apuntás el laser hacia una hoja blanca o algo parecido. Vas moviendo el preset mientras observas el punto que hace el laser sobre la hoja, debe parecerse al punto que haría un led.
Va a llegar un momento en que ese punto se va a transformar en un PUNTO bien definido (te vas a dar cuenta) y ahí es cuando cruzaste el umbral de tu laser. Si querés podés medir cuanta corriente le estás aplicando, y a esa corriente le podés sumar 5 o 10 mA, NO MÁS, ese es el máximo de corriente que puede aceptar tu diodo.

Ahora, para ver luz infrarroja te las vas a tener que ingeniar. Si tenés una webcam, cámara, camcorder, o algo parecido, podés usarlas para ver. Hay algunas cámaras que tienen un filtro que no deja pasar la luz infrarroja, podés buscar otra cámara o sacarle el filtro que en algunos casos no es TAN complicado.
Si la cámara tiene visión nocturna de seguro va a filmar infrarrojos.
Otra cosa no se me ocurre.
Ah ESO SI, *NUNCA* apuntes directamente el laser a la cámara porque le podés decir adiós a la cámara !



Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias drix ,igual cuando tenga listo ese circuito mas que seguro que lo voy a usar con un laser de dvd.
 Para medir el amperaje hago lo siguiente si no me equivoco:


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Así medís el amperaje de todo el circuito. Ponelo en serie con el diodo laser para medir la corriente que le aplicás al diodo laser, ya que sino estarias teniendo un poco de lectura de más.

Solucionaste lo de la escala del tester de 10A? Porque sino no te va a servir para mucho


----------



## gca (Mar 17, 2008)

Si lo tomé en cuenta , tendré que usar otro porque no tiene otra escala mas que esa y tu idea de la dc y la resistencia no creo que me sirva para éste caso de medición.

Por lo que dijiste, entonces seria así :

Jajaj puse al revés los polos del tester.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> jajaj puse al reves los polos del tester



En todo caso la mayoría de los testers te indican que la polaridad está invertida con un "-" adelante o algo similar, normalmente no pasa nada.

Y no, el metodo de la resistencia acá no sirve, ya que influiría en la corriente que le aplicás al laser.


Hiciste alguna prueba ya?


----------



## gca (Mar 17, 2008)

Todabia no hice el circuito , voy a esperar que me de la lectora de dvd.
Gracias por sacarme las dudad drix.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Todabia no hice el circuito , voy a esperar que me de la lectora de dvd.
> Gracias por sacarme las dudad drix.




Pues pagame con un laser de DVD jajaja  me urge tener uno de esos y no puedo conseguir  
Aunque sea cambiame uno por 2 de CD  jajaj


----------



## gca (Mar 17, 2008)

Me acaba de decir que las lectoras que tiene son todas de cd .
Cuando consiga una de dvd y haga el circuito te cuento como funciono
gracias


----------



## Gabf (Mar 18, 2008)

Holaa: a ver si me ayudan jaja ya me tinee un pcoo loco este asunto ... 

Conecto el laser con una resistencia como limitadora y desde que lo compre me forma una luz no tan concentrada como la de un laser, Consegui una optica de esa de los laser chinos pero tampoco logro focalizar lo suficiente el laser. 

otra cosa que me preocupa es que con cualquiera de los 2 pines que no son el comun el led se prende... que esta pasando? 

y despues le mando una tension muy grande y me hace una aureola roja intensa... pero al cabo de unos segundos vuelve a  ser una aureola de poca intensidad sinq eu cambie la tension proporcionada... 

Saludos, y a ver si alguien sabe que me esta pasando :S


----------



## gca (Mar 18, 2008)

El laser que intensidad utiliza ,cuanto voltage le entregas y de cuanto es la resistencia que usas?
lo que pusiste al principio aparenta ser como digo drik antes que el laser no llego a cruzar el umbral en donde se hace el punto rojo nitido devido a la intencidad que le mandas, el especialista es drik ,el te respondera mejor.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

Jaja especialista yo?! Por favor 
Solo he leido un poco porque me interesa el tema, y he experimentado algo también 

Antes que nada, *Gabf*, que acaso el que te lo vendió no te dijo cómo usarlo?!


----------



## gca (Mar 18, 2008)

Drix. que potencia puede alcanzar el diodo laser de un puntero convencional de $5?
Puede llegar a hacercarse a la del diodo laser de dvd?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

No, sino los lasers de dvd no serían tan caros :mrgreen: 

El puntero convencional de $5 (que afano salen 3$ che! ) tiene <1mW (inclusive menos de 0.5mW!)
Un laser de una grabadora de DVD se puede llevar al orden de los 300 o 400mW (aunque la mayoría son de unos 100 o 150mW).

Imaginate la diferencia que hay


----------



## gca (Mar 18, 2008)

Esa pregunta la hice porque vi en youtube varios que retocaban el circuito del puntero y llegaban a explotar glovos y prender fosforos como los videos de los de dvd.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Esa pregunta la hice porque vi en youtube varios que retocaban el circuito del puntero y llegaban a explotar glovos y prender fosforos como los videos de los de dvd.



Dos cosas:

- Esos punteros no son ni remotamente como los chinos que te venden acá.
- Con menos de 5mW reventás un globo negro. Supongo que con 2mW alcanzará.


Salu2!


----------



## gca (Mar 18, 2008)

jajajajaj aca son re chantas ,tengo que conseguir una lectora de dvd


----------



## Gabf (Mar 18, 2008)

Yo tuve una en mis manos, y la destroze sin querer ... pensando que el laser era infrarojo ... cuak

Bueno respecto a mi laser, lo use con 5 v y una R de 100 ohms... 

Saludos 

PD: lo que mas me interesa es el por que las 2 patas me encienden el laser --- en realidad todo me interesa quiero qeu ande  jaja


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 19, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Yo tuve una en mis manos, y la destroze sin querer ... pensando que el laser era infrarojo ... cuak
> 
> Bueno respecto a mi laser, lo use con 5 v y una R de 100 ohms...
> 
> ...




Repito: El que te vendió el laser o el fabricante no te brindan información sobre como manejarlo?
Tiene algún numero el laser como para buscar el datasheet?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 19, 2008)

hola
serviran los laser de las lectores de dvd que usan las computadoras? de los que tienen tambien para quemar los dvd?

todas lasgrabadoras, estereos. etc. que yo he reparado,  se ve el haz de luz rojo cuando intenta  detectar, el cd. 
saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 19, 2008)

Los lasers de DVD (ya sean lectoras o grabadoras, de PC, o de un DVD de mesa) son EXACTAMENTE lo que buscamos nosotros :mrgreen: 
Y si te fijás un par de páginas atrás vas a ver que dije en varios post que se alcanza a ver una pequeña luz roja, pero que en realidad esa luz es MUCHO más intensa. Lo que pasa es que está casi fuera del espectro visible, por eso vemos un poquitito de luz roja.


Salu2!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 20, 2008)

gracias.  voy  a tratar de hechar a andar una lucesita d esas.  yo nunca les habia hecho caso pues pensaba que no servia de nada, porqaue se me hacia muy poca la intensidad.  jejeje.
lo que yo hacia era desvaratarlo y quitarles el iman  que tienen, ya que esta pequeñito es "fuerte" jhejeje.
sale.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 20, 2008)

Si son imanes de neodimio, son muy fuertes. Pero yo prefiero dejar el servo armado, para algo seguro que me sirve en un futuro  
Además es muy facil de manejar los servos  



Salu2!


----------



## magl (Mar 30, 2008)

Sólo felicitaros por esta charla tan interesante sobre el laser.

Tengo hecha una barrera infrarroja. ¿Se podría usar este laser para hacer una barrera y así conseguir aumentar la distancia entre emisor y receptor?. 
Si se puede usar, necesitaría un receptor especial o el mismo receptor de IR que tengo me valdría?


----------



## sergi_g_12 (Abr 8, 2008)

yo tengo un laser de cd, ayer lo consegí encender con 3v y no se veiía el puntito, solo se veeia como si fuera una linterna. hoy lo he probado con 6v y no se me enciende.lo he quemado?o lo que pasa?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

a ver gente si puedo ayudarlos. laser infrarrojo, sirve para quemar cosas, fosforos, globos. segun la potencia solo de colornegro, de mas potencia cualquier color. con 30 mw ya podes encender fosforos y globos. con menos, tenes que tener un conjunto optico muy groso, y los punteritos chinos no tienen esas opticas. las regrabadoras o grabadoras de dvd son las que sirven para hacer punteros, y con las opticas de los punteritos chinos se obtienen buenos resultados . osea, obtenes una linea muy buena, pero el punto es difuso. he quemado un par de diodos de dvd rw y ahora toy investigando para comprarlos(en argentina). por el otro lado les cuento que me compre hace unos dias un puntero verde y uno rojo de 5 mw cada uno, asi que ya experimentare. adjunto algunas fotos de lo que hice con un punterito comun de los chinos por 3 pesos. lamentablemente no les puedo mostrar los videos del laser con el diodo de dvdrw por que me los han borrado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 25, 2008)

aca tienen un videito de mi espirografo laser: 

YouTube - espirografo laser


----------



## masticas (Abr 4, 2010)

Para que usar un laser infrarrojo?? obvio! para sistemas de seguridad, si el chorizo ladron no ve una luz roja es ovbio que no sospechara del sistema de seguridad y lo activara.

Ahora yo pregunto a quien lea.
Las fotos resistencias son sensibles a la luz infrarroja?


----------



## manu2 (Abr 4, 2010)

bueno desconosco un poco del tema y estube buscando  informacion porque me interezo y en esa busqueda encontre que existen otros tipos de configuracion de este dispositivo,adjunte la imagen y asi seguir debatiendo el tema.


----------



## bomberoboris (Ago 14, 2010)

hola, me compré un puntero laser verde de 30mw que trabaja a 2.4v. ¿Hásta cuántos volts. puedo aumentarlo sin achicharrarlo?. quiero que se le vea la trayectoria del laser, ya que tiene un potenciómetro y tenerlo mas de 5 minutos prendido sin quemarlo. De antemano gracias.


----------



## palanis (Nov 9, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> La conexión está mal (usá la que te acabo de pasar). Pero en definitiva para un laser de CD y DVD es la misma. Lo que puede variar es la corriente que le tenés que entregar.
> Lo que te pasé yo es especialmente para tu laser infrarrojo de CD.
> 
> 
> Salu2!



Buenas tardes, hice una alarma con con laser, pero necesito darle una fuente continua al laser ya que con las pilas pierde efectividad dicha alarma. Con un trafo de celular de 5.3v me servira? de cuanto deberia ser la resistencia a usar para no quemar el laser? 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## alekse (Nov 26, 2010)

hola  me compre en un deshuesadero 


esto no se como utilisarlo sime podrian ayudar creo que es un laser  y si podria hacer un circuito para `poder utilizarlo
gracias por su tiempo


----------



## bivalvo (Ago 19, 2014)

Hola buenas.
Perdón por revivir un tema tan antiguo pero ya intenté comenzar uno nuevo y me dieron un toque de atención jaja

Quería saber si este set de láseres que compré por internet consiste en diodos láseres como los que incluyen los lectores de CD/DVD.
Más que nada lo que me gustaría saber es su conectividad porque he probado todo tipo de combinaciones con uno de ellos y no doy con la adecuada. Y juraría que tampoco es infrarrojo porque he probado grabando con el móvil y nada... Espero no haberlo fundido (usé 5V para alimentación extraídos directamente desde el Arduino UNO)

Muchas gracias de antemano. Adjunto la foto:


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 19, 2014)

hola compañero ...bueno te dejo unos link de aca ....  en el foro ..... donde subi bastante info hojala te allan quedado vivos ... se limitan con intencidad .... no voltaje .... ahora.... aclarando las cosas ....las imagenes del primer mensaje de este hilo estan bien ..... pero tendrias que fijarte en las hojas de datos bien_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816026/ _......_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/822005/ _......._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/823075/ _...... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/834724/


----------



## bivalvo (Sep 1, 2014)

De acuerdo, muchas gracias.
Ahora mismo me encuentro en pleno período de exámenes y me cuesta mucho centrarme en otra cosa así que esperaré a terminar (que será pronto) y les echaré un vistazo a fondo. Y ya te comento qué tal. 

Buenas a todos.

Sigo teniendo pendiente lo de los láseres. Os muestro a continuación un par de circuitos que vi en Internet, para que me comentéis qué opináis de ambos.

Éste primero está sacado de este blog donde detallan paso a paso qué hacer para construir un circuito regulador de diodo láser.






Éste segundo enlace es un vídeo de Youtube donde explican otro diseño (bastante parecido al anterior) para diodos láseres.





Mi pregunta es, ¿cómo se dimensionan estos circuitos? Es decir, habrá que tener en cuenta algo (supongo que la intensidad y voltajes límite del diodo láser), pero no sé exactamente de qué forma dimensionarlos. Tengo el problema de que únicamente cuento con condensadores de 10 nF, 1 uF y 100 uF hasta que no me lleguen nuevas partidas de AliExpress (de resistencias y potenciómetros voy bien servido). Es por eso que me gustaría saber cómo puedo dimensionar mi propio circuito. Además cuento con Arduino UNO como única fuente de alimentación para mis circuitos electrónicos (o sea, 5 y 3.3 V).

Gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo.


----------

